# Moots or Eriksen?



## BizkitShooter (Dec 26, 2005)

same difference?? Thanks!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

BizkitShooter said:


> same difference?? Thanks!!


No. Eriksen is longer, having 2 more letters.

Is there a specific question you'd like to ask?


----------



## BizkitShooter (Dec 26, 2005)

I wasn't trying to be a wise-a$$. Seemed like a pretty obvious question. The two bikes/mfr's are fairly similar, which would you prefer and why. I am pretty sure I know what I am going to buy anyway. Just looking for some last minute thoughts.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Never heard of Eriksen.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

BizkitShooter said:


> I wasn't trying to be a wise-a$$. Seemed like a pretty obvious question. The two bikes/mfr's are fairly similar, which would you prefer and why. I am pretty sure I know what I am going to buy anyway. Just looking for some last minute thoughts.


I didn't mean to suggest you were being a wise a$$ but instead wanted to know specifically what you wanted to know.

Is there going to be a quality difference between Eriksen and Moots? No. Will there be a performance difference? No.

The only real difference will likely be due to your own tastes.

Given Kent Eriksen was the man behind Moots, you won't go wrong either way. FWIW, you can get you local Moots dealer to get a test bike for you to ride for a few days. I don't know that you can do that with Eriksen, though.


----------



## edgerat (Feb 18, 2007)

there is a performance difference and most likely a quality difference as well. One guy, Kent Eriksen, takes you from design and goals all the way through. One guy welds the bike up you dont have to worry about getting a bad weld or a "less talented" welder because there is only a hand-picked guy that Kent uses to do the welding at his shop. Eriksen also has better equipment to clean the tubing before it is welded yielding an even more perfect weld than moots. there is a difference.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*I just received my Eriksen frame and it really is*

a work of art. Took a while to get it and I have yet to finish the build, but she's gonna be a sweet ride, I can just feel it!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

edgerat said:


> there is a performance difference and most likely a quality difference as well. One guy, Kent Eriksen, takes you from design and goals all the way through. One guy welds the bike up you dont have to worry about getting a bad weld or a "less talented" welder because there is only a hand-picked guy that Kent uses to do the welding at his shop. Eriksen also has better equipment to clean the tubing before it is welded yielding an even more perfect weld than moots. there is a difference.


Pretty wild suppositions you've got going on thier. Performance difference? Quality difference? Get real.


----------



## edgerat (Feb 18, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> Pretty wild suppositions you've got going on thier. Performance difference? Quality difference? Get real.


talk to the man Kent and tell me if you still feel the same way. He can and does offer more tubing options than Moots does. If know about titanium which I assume you do then you know how important it is to have the tubing clean before welding and the equipment that Kent has now is quit a bit better than the stuff Moots has. Quality and Performance difference


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

edgerat said:


> talk to the man Kent and tell me if you still feel the same way. He can and does offer more tubing options than Moots does. If know about titanium which I assume you do then you know how important it is to have the tubing clean before welding and the equipment that Kent has now is quit a bit better than the stuff Moots has. Quality and Performance difference


Please show your proof that Kent's tube cleaning proces is of higher quality than Moots.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have an Eriksen 29er mountain bike and it is simply incredible. Not only is the bike itself incredible, Kent just an amazing person to deal with. He really goes the extra mile to ensure that you will get the bike of your dreams.


----------

